

Lars Onsager Lecture on Compressed Sensing Part-1 By Terence Tao (Youtube) - chromophore
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2aY7tZ5S7U

======
chromophore
See all the 14 videos here :
[http://www.youtube.com/user/ntnuinfo#play/user/DDACFCC2C38DF...](http://www.youtube.com/user/ntnuinfo#play/user/DDACFCC2C38DF85C)

